# Group Order From Oliver Anyone?



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

heres the stocklist:
price is under the fish

Cichlids
species
common
from
size
$
QTY

each
Apistogramma
alacrina
redspots
Guejavare
md
$	4.50
6
@
$	4.00
Apistogramma
species
new fringed dorsal
Rio Jutai
lg
$	30.00
6
@
$	26.00
Astronotus 
occelatus
wild oscar
Caqueta
4"+
$	55.00
4
@
$	50.00
Astronotus 
occelatus
wild oscar
Amazonas
PAIR
$	300.00

Caquetaia
umbrifera
green umbie
Atrato
12"
$	400.00

Cichla
occelaris
Real Occelaris
Brokopondo
4"+
$	90.00
6
@
$	80.00
Cichla
piquiti
blue bass
Araguaia
3"
$	125.00
5
@
$	100.00
Cichlasoma
atromaculatum
Yellow 
Atrato
xl
$	120.00
4
@
$	100.00
Crenicichla
cametana
black pike
Tocantins
ml
$	300.00
3
@
$	275.00
Crenicichla
stocki
roundhead pike
Tocantins
sm
$	90.00
2
@
$	85.00
Crenicichla
species
teardrop 
Atabapo
8"
$	95.00

Crenicichla
species
teardrop 
Atabapo
4"+
$	25.00
6
@
$	20.00
Geophagus
abalios
surinamensoid 
Orinoco
md
$	12.00
6
@
$	10.00
Heros
species
Red Severum
Atabapo
lg
$	45.00
6
@
$	40.00
Heterochromis
multidens
ancient cichlid
Congo
lg in pairs
$	400.00
2
@
$	375.00
Hoplarchus
psittacus
parrot cichlid blue
Meta
xl
$	90.00
6
@
$	75.00
Laetacara
curviceps
island Laeta
Marajo
md
$	5.00
10
@
$	4.00
Myaka
myaka
pelagic cichlid
Barombi
ml
$	45.00
6
@
$	40.00
Congochromis
sabinae
redfin Nano
Congo
lg
$	19.00
6
@
$	16.00
Nanochromis
consortus
could also be splendens
Congo
lg
$	24.00
6
@
$	22.00
Nanochromis
splendens
dorsal spot
Mbandaka
lg
$	35.00
6
@
$	30.00
Pelvicachromis 
taeniatus
Muyuka
Muyuka
lg
$	19.00
6
@
$	15.00
Pelvicachromis 
taeniatus
Calabar Red
Nigeria
lg
$	12.00
6
@
$	10.00
Pelvicachromis 
sp.nov.
Calabar Purple
Nigeria
lg
$	12.00
6
@
$	10.00
Satanoperca
mapiritensis
Mapirito Eartheater
Lower Orinoco
xl
$	70.00
6
@
$	65.00
Steatocranus
casuarius
buffalo head
Malebo
ml
$	8.00
6
@
$	6.00
Steatocranus
glaber
big head buffalo
Mbandaka
ml
$	15.00
6
@
$	13.00
Teleogramma
brichardi
black hopping cichlid
Les Rapides
ml
$	22.00
6
@
$	18.00
Symphysodon
tarzoo
red spotted green discus
new location
ml
$	175.00
6
@
$	150.00
Symphysodon
tarzoo
red spotted green discus
new location
md
$	90.00
7
@
$	75.00
Book

AMAZON BELOW WATER 
see http://www.amazon-below-water.com

$	100.00
EXOTIC DISCUS of the World

$	25.00
DISCUS

Plecos

Panaque
cf.nigrolineatus
L 191 - Royal Pleco
Putomayo
lg
$	140.00
2
@
$	120.00
Baryancistrus
niveatus
L 26 -nugget
Tocatins
4"+
$	150.00
3
@
$	125.00
Hemiancistrus 
subviridis
L 200 - hifin
Orinoco
3"
$	20.00
6
@
$	17.00
Hypancistrus
inspector
L 201 - superspot
Orinoco
3"
$	22.00
6
@
$	18.00
Catfish

Auchenoglanis
occidentalis
Giraffe cat
Congo
2=3"
$	25.00
4
@
$	20.00
Acanthodoras
species
piebald (partial Albino)
Amazonas
md
$	220.00

Chiloglanis
species
blind white Chilo
Congo
ml
$	150.00

Euchilichthys
guentheri
supersucker!
Congo
4"+
$	75.00
4
@
$	65.00
Corydoras
melanistus
real one
Suriname
md
$	9.00
6
@
$	7.00
Corydoras
oiapoqensis
Oyapock cory
Oyapock
ml
$	30.00
6
@
$	25.00
Corydoras
species
new saddle spot
Vaupes
xl
$	45.00
6
@
$	40.00
Tatia
reticulata
giraffe pattern
Guama
smd
$	15.00
6
@
$	12.00
Oxydoras
niger
black armored cat
Napo
6"+
$	75.00
6
@
$	70.00
Synodontis
pardalis
jaguar, first time import
Congo
lg
$	240.00
4
@
$	200.00
Synodontis
clarias
red tail Syndo
Niger River
3"
$	24.00
6
@
$	20.00
Synodontis
batensoda
feather cat
NIger River
lg
$	15.00
6
@
$	12.00
Synodontis
nigriventris
UD cat
Congo
ml
$	6.00
10
@
$	5.00
Synodontis
flavitaeniatus
gold line
Congo
sm
$	15.00
6
@
$	13.00
Synodontis
decorus
decor cat, wild not crossed
Congo
md
$	28.00
6
@
$	24.00
Tetranematichys
taeniatus
racing stripe cat
Napo
lg
$	35.00

Tetras & Barbs

Carnegiella
strigatus
marble hatchet
Colombia
md
$	2.00
20
@
$	1.75
Bathiaethiops
caudimaculatus
redline superscale tetra
Congo
ml
$	16.00
10
@
$	14.00
Distichodus
sexfaciatus
tiger tetra
Congo
3"
$	28.00
6
@
$	25.00
Gymnocorymbus
bondi
007 tetra
Choco
sm
$	5.00
10
@
$	4.00
Hyphessobrycon 
metae
black belly tetra
Meta
md
$	2.00
20
@
$	1.75
Alestopetersius
brichardi
red super Congo tetra
Mbandaka
md
$	22.00
10
@
$	19.00
Hyphessobrycon 
ehrostigma
bleeding heart
Napo
xl
$	6.00
10
@
$	5.00
Nannostomus
unitaeniatus
small pencil
Inirida
lg
$	1.50
10
@
$	1.25
Nannostomus
mortenthaleri
red pencil
Tigre
lg
$	12.00
10
@
$	9.00
Nematobrycon
lacortei
rainbow tetra
Choco
md
$	4.00
20
@
$	3.50
Neolebias 
multilineatus
african pencil
Congo
md
$	6.00
10
@
$	5.50
Paracheirodon
axelrodi
cardinal tetra
Inrida
lg
$	1.25
100
@
$	1.00
Piranhas & Myleus

Metynnis
cf.lippencottianus
new humeral spot
Mato Grosso
4" Stock 4
$80.00
6
@
$70.00
Mylelops
rubripinnis
red hook
Orinoco
6"+ Stock 10
$120.00
6
@
$100.00
Mylesinus
paucisquamatus
new hook - monster pacu
Curupeta
3" Stock 1
$95.00

Metynnis
fasciatus
real one
Tocantins
sm
$120.00
2
@
$100.00
Brycon
species
Super silver racer
Xingu
md
$30.00
6
@
$25.00
Leporinus
agassizi
kissing mouth Leporinus
Tocantins
md
$35.00
6
@
$30.00
Pygocentrus
piraya
giant piraya
Sao Francisco
2"+
$120.00
6
@
$100.00
Pristobrycon
striolatus
real one
Napo
sm
$35.00
10
@
$30.00
Pristobrycon
spilopleura
ruby red
Araguaia
md
$120.00
4
@
$110.00
Serrasalmus
sanchezi
red chest piranha
Amazonas
md, stock 4
$40.00
8
@
$37.00
Serrasalmus
rhombeus
diamond black piranha
Amazonas
md Stock 8
$25.00
8
@
$22.00
Serrasalmus
elongatus
long body piranha
Tigre
2" stock 1
$90.00

Other Predators, larger Oddballs

Orthosternarchus
tamandua
deep water white knifefish
Amazonas
8-10"
$	225.00
4
@
$	195.00
Parachanna
obscura
African Snakehead
Malebo
3"+
$	40.00
6
@
$	35.00
Potamotrygon
leopoldi
Black Diamond ray
Xingu
stock 1m2f
$	3,400.00
3
@
$	3,200.00
Potamotrygon
motoro
spotted ray
Amazonas Peru
6"
$	105.00
2
@
$	85.00
Protopterus
aethiopicus
network lungfish
Congo
6"+
$	105.00

Caecomastacembelus
brichardi
blind spiney eel
Congo
3"
$	95.00
3
@
$	85.00
Tetraodon
mbu
mbu puffer
Congo
3"
$	95.00
3
@
$	85.00
Tetraodon
mbu
mbu puffer
Congo
6"+
$	150.00
3
@
$	120.00
Gnathonemus
tamandua
yellow elephant nose
Congo
3"
$	17.00
6
@
$	14.00
Paratrygon
aiereba
apple ray
Amazonas
8"
$	300.00

Potamotrygon
schroederi
flower ray
Orinoco
18"
$	170.00
2
@
$	150.00
Small Oddballs, Killies

Aphyosemion
aff.celiae
Mabanda killie
Cameroon
lg
$	8.00
6
@
$	6.00
Betta
cf.edithae
Pearl Spot Betta
Palankaraya
lg
$	15.00
6
@
$	12.00
Betta
fusca
Green Face betta
Wild 
lg
$	15.00
6
@
$	12.00
Betta
pugnax
green mask Betta
Wild 
lg
$	13.00
6
@
$	11.00
Betta
smaragdina
Pink Pearl Betta
Wild 
lg
$	10.00
6
@
$	8.00
Betta
pallifina
Samurai Betta
Wild 
lg
$	45.00
6
@
$	40.00
Attaya
cameroonensis
blue filter shrimp
Cross
lg
$	12.00
6
@
$	10.00
Bathygobius
soporator
freshwater goby
Cameroon
lg
$	10.00
6
@
$	8.00
Ctenopoma
occelatum
black bushfish
Malebo
lg
$	10.00
6
@
$	9.00
Parosphromenus
ornaticauda
red flash gourami
Indonesia
sm
$	15.00
6
@
$	14.00
Malpulutta
kretseri
purple paradise
Sri Lanka
md
$	60.00
6
@
$	50.00
Microctenopoma
ansorgii
orange bushfish
Malebo
md
$	8.00
6
@
$	7.00
PLANTS
see blog for photos

Anubias barteri
spade Anubias

md
$12.00
15
@
$10.00
Anubias barteri
spade Anubias

lg
$20.00
10
@
$16.00
Anubias barteri
spade Anubias

show
$60.00
5
@
$50.00
Dry Goods

Hydrowizard XL
50000gall/hr pump
http://www.belowwater.com/category/pump/

$	4,500.00

Giant AQUARIUM
48x48x24"
NEW 
pick up only

$	1,500.00

Giant AQUARIUM
72x36x30"
USED
pick up only

$	800.00

Magic Almond leaves
keep small fish healthy
see website
great for small fish

$	2.50
5
@
$	10.00
Activated Carbon 
highest quality carbon
treats
1 lb/40 gall
55 lbs
$	274.00
3
@
$	255.00
Activated Carbon 
highest quality carbon
treats
1 lb/40 gall
10 lbs
$	65.00
3
@
$	60.00
Chloradsorb Water Conditioner

treats
1000 gallon
md
$	40.00
3
@
$	38.00
Chloradsorb Water Conditioner

treats
8000 gallon
lg
$	130.00
3
@
$	110.00
Metal Gone Resin (for softwater fish breeding)

treats
1 lb/40 gall
5 lbs
$	65.00
3
@
$	60.00
Metal Gone Resin (for softwater fish breeding)

treats
1 lb/40 gall
55 lbs
$	550.00
3
@
$	520.00


----------

